# [risolto] Installazione gentoo 2008 su notebook ibm

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti sono un nuovo iscritto al forum e colgo l'occasione nel mio primo messaggi per dire che è un'ottimo forum, tenuto molto bene nel quale se si ha un pò di buon senso ci si può imparare molto. Vi preannuncio che io sono un newbie di gentoo. ho usato altre distrubuzioni di linux ma non ho mai provato questa, della quale mi hanno sempre parlato bene peraltro. ma veniamo al punto: ho comprato da poco un'ibm thinkpad r61 e vorrei installare la nuova gentoo 2008.0 appunto su questa laptop ma non so da dove cominciare: ho sempre installato distro linux su pc desktop e mai su laptop per questo non so muovermi nè per la scelta del kernel nè tantomeno per la sua configurazione che deve essere fatta a regola d'arte se si vuole che tutto funzioni a meraviglia. per questo volevo chiedere a voi del forum se è possibile ricevere qualche dritta sia sulla scelta del tipo di installazione che sul resto oppure di indicarmi una guida anche scarna, anche per una qualsiasi altra laptop, mi basta avere una base d'appoggio sulla quale muovermi in modo da non stare li a provare 20 volte prima di riuscirci ( se ci si riesce xD). mi fareste un grandissimo favore a darmi una mano con questo mio problema. vi ringrazio anticipatamente della disponibilitàLast edited by GoraNz on Tue Aug 19, 2008 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

per l'installazione, fai riferimento all'handbook che trovi all'indirizzo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

per la configurazione del kernel, affidati a genkernel in modo da evere un kernel che possa avviare la macchina e che, successivamente, potrai configurare come meglio credi!

Per ogni problema, fai riferimento al forum (facendo prima delle ricerche e poi postando).

Benvenuto!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

una delle cose belle dei thinkpad è Thinkwiki ... in particolare qui trovi l'howto per gentoo sul tuo modello:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61

ci trovi anche le indicazioni per il kernel.

qui un altro howto per Gentoo sull'r61:

http://www.alpicola.com/index.php?page=thinkpad-r61

----------

## GoraNz

ti ringrazio tantissimo dell'aiuto se trovo qualche problema cerco di risolverlo con i topic gia presenti altrimenti posto qui. grazie di tutto

----------

## GoraNz

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> una delle cose belle dei thinkpad è Thinkwiki ... in particolare qui trovi l'howto per gentoo sul tuo modello:
> 
> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61
> 
> ci trovi anche le indicazioni per il kernel.
> ...

 

ti ringrazio per i link. Io avevo gia trovato il primo ma spiega piu dettagliatamente come si configura il tutto credo dopo l'installazione mentre il secondo spiega passo passo l'installazione ed era la guida che cercavo ti ringrazio. ancora una cosa: nel primo link l'autore ha postato una configurazione del kernel (cioè questa http://www.fuchsnet.ch/files/config ) che però non riesco a capire come si usa e dove la dovrei mettere per farla funzionare mi puoi dare una dritta? ti ringrazio di tutto

----------

## Tigerwalk

bisogna salvare quel file dandogli come nome

```
.config
```

nella cartella dei sorgenti del kernel (/usr/src/linux-etc-etc-etc)

assicurarsi che il symlink /linux punti a quella cartella oppure ricreare il symlink in /usr/src con

```
ln -s linux-etc-etc-etc linux
```

andare nella directory /linux

```
cd linux
```

dare

```
make oldconfig
```

e poi ricompilare il kernel manualmente, oppure con genkernel.

----------

## GoraNz

ah ok ho capito allora seguo le istruzioni di quella guida e poi metto questo conf come hai detto te. ti ringrazio

----------

## lucapost

la gentoo-way per gestire il link /usr/src/linux prevede il tool eselect:

```
#> eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 *
```

scomodo all'inizio, ma molto più elegante   :Cool: 

----------

## GoraNz

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> la gentoo-way per gestire il link /usr/src/linux prevede il tool eselect:
> 
> ```
> #> eselect kernel list
> 
> ...

 

scusami tanto ma non ti seguo. quella è una dicitura del conf che ho postato prima io?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

attenzione che le spiegazioni che il file config è per il kernel 2.6.24-r3 ... per il quale lui ha fatto scelte precise (alsa esterno ... EXT3)

per usare quel config devi emergere esattamente quella versione del kernel ... inposarlo con eselect

```
eselect kernel list
```

... vedi che numero ha il kernel giusto

```
eselect kernel set 2
```

... se il kernel giusto è il #2

... poi copi quel file in /usr/src/linux

... ti sposti in  /usr/src/linux

e lanci

```
make menuconfig old
```

fai le modifiche che vuoi ... esci salvando ... e continui seguendo l'howto per la compilazione dei kernel di gentoo

----------

## GoraNz

ah ho capito.. ma a quanto ho intuito quel kernel è piu obsoleto di quello che usa ora la 2008.0 essendo della versione 2007.0 giusto?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

non so cosa usa la 2008.0 ... devo dire che io uso ancora il kernel 2.6.24 ... quindi ancora piu vecchio ... mi fa funzionare tutto ... e tanto mi basta

----------

## djinnZ

diciamo che qualsiasi kernel va bene purchè la versione sia maggiore o uguale ai linux-headers. Se qualche pacchetto (in genere driver o roba tipo l7filter) che richiede versioni specifiche ti avverte.

Non è indispensabile ma per me è buona norma ricompilare glibc e compagnia ogni volta che aggiorni gli header e iptables ed l7filter ogni volta che aggiorni il kernel. Per ricompilare automaticamente gli altri pacchetti che generano dei moduli per il kernel puoi installare ed usare module-rebuild.

----------

## GoraNz

ragazzi sto installando la 2008.0 sul mio portatile ibm seguendo la guida del sito ma mi è sorto un dubbio: quando arrivo alla configurazione di USE mi dice la guida che di default c'è una configurazione che contiene tutte le flag di USE e che volendo si possono aggiungere o togliere quelle che si vuole dalla lista. Ma non ho capito bene se questo aggiungere o togliere è da fare per forza e che quindi devo scorrere ogni flag e scegliere tra le milioni di flag quelle che servono per il mio sistema o se posso lasciare quelle di default senza problema. potete darmi una mano? grazie mille

EDIT: altre due cose volevo chiedervi: per quanto riguarda il kernel sopra ho postato quel conf che riguarda un kernel 2.6.24, e per metterlo sul mio pc dovrei installare lo stesso kernel. ma mi basta creare un kernel con genkernel e poi successivamente una volta avviata la macchina con gentoo mettere il conf e ricompilare manualmente, oppure devo subito compilare manualmente mettendo le variabili giuste per questo pc? e poi l'ultima cosa: se interrompo l'installazione dopo il chroot e dopo l'emerge del portage, riavviando il livecd posso ricominciare da dove ho finito oppure devo ricominciare da capo? grazie anticipatamente ciao

----------

## djinnZ

mi trovi in ufficio a bestemmiare in aramaico perchè ho piallato tutto per errore (è una lunga storia ma sappiate che se non mi dovessi più far vivo è perchè sono stato incarcerato per omicidio) e devo ricompillare tutto ed in ogni caso non posso più entrare in casa causa processione.

Dopo aver estratto lo stage 3, per prima cosa devi selezionare il profilo che comprende già alcune use flag predefinite secondo i casi. Visto che sei agli inizi ti consiglio il profilo desktop, modifichi il make.conf aggiungendo il -march=vattelappesca che fa al tuo caso (CFLAGS ti consiglio omit-frame-pointer se non devi fare debug e -Wl,--as-need  come LDFLAGS).

Fatto questo lanci il comando

```
USE="-gtk -arts -esd -kde -gnome -qt3 -qt4 -cups -samba -X" emerge -e world ; emerge gentoolkit euses profuse
```

in modo tale da essere sicuro che tutto il sistema sia ottimizzato per la tua architettura. Fatto questo con un semplice 

```
emerge --color y -epv world ! less
```

 puoi vedere quali use flag sono possibili per i vari pacchetti è se è il caso di abilitarle. Con euse -E/-D abiliti o disabiliti le use flag, con euses vedi cosa vuol dire una singola use da linea di comando ed a quali pacchetti si applica con profuse (o ufed, la differenza è che il primo ha anche una bella interfaccia grafica), con emerge --with-bdeps y -aDNuv world vedi le modiche alle use cosa comportano.

Finchè non hai completamente installato gtk qt kde/gnome cups samba e ghostscript ti consiglio di procedere con i piedi di piombo e verificare una use alla volta se non si creano dipendenze circolari.

Le due use più piantagrane sono "doc" e "gtk", la seconda soprattutto per via della dipendenza fasulla del gcc (la cosa migliore è un bell'echo "sys-devel/gcc -gcj -gtk" >> /etc/portage/profile.use ), in realtà attiva l'uso della libreria gtk solo se hai anche la use gcj attiva (ora come ora l'unico pacchetto di uso comune che richiede il gcj sono i pdftools). Per evitare problemi futuri con cups fai attenzione ad installare il ghostscript-esp e non il ghostscript-gpl. In ogni caso se ti incasini basta un 

```
emerge -C ghostscript-gpl ; USE="-*" emerge -1 samba cups ghostscript-esp

emerge -NDu world
```

 per rimettere a posto 

Altra rompitasche è glibc-compat20 (attivata in automatico da alcuni pacchetti, cosa ben diversa da glibc-omitfp che attiva in automatico -fomit-frame-pointer per la libc e che ti consiglio di attivare) che potrebbe (in genere no ma potrebbe capitare in certe condizioni) tentare di installare il gcc 3.4, risolvi installando manualmente libstdc++-v3.

Sappi che "doc" attiva si porta dietro un sacco di librerie per la gestione della documentazione e ti rallenta di molto l'installazione di diversi pacchetti (la libreria gtk per generare la sua documentazione richiede il doppio del tempo ad installarsi ad esempio), se ritieni che ti servano maggiori informazioni attivala solo per quei pacchetti che ritieni necessari.

Bada che il profilo desktop ti attiva di default sia kde che gnome quindi se pensi di usare solo uno dei due devi disabilitare l'altro. Per kde puoi disabilitare arts (fa schifo e con kde4 sparirà per sempre e nel forum c'è un thread specifico sul come liberarsene) mentre con gnome al mopmento non puoi fare a meno di quella ciofeca di esd per problemi di dipendenze (poi se gli gnomi che infestano il forum hanno alternative o migliori nuove non so) quindi USE="-gnome -esd -arts" se usi kde; USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 -qt3compat -arts" se usi gnome.

Il metodo per gestire le use è stato argomkento di ampia discussione ma tutto sommato o attivi globalmente le use in make.conf (che è quello che fanno ufed euse e profuse) e disabiliti in /etc/portage/package.use per pacchetto quelle che non vuoi o attivi solo le use di influenza globale in make.conf e le attivi per pacchetto in package.use. Io preferisco il primo approccio ma non c'è nessuna ragione per preferirlo, ho solo scelto il metodo che mi torna più comodo secondo le mie personali idiosincrasie. L'unica cosa importante è averlo un metodo, non importa quale.

Il resto è solo pazienza (enorme pazienza, ho anche il pallino di avere mozilla e openoffice compilati) nell'attendere che finisca di ricompilare tutto.

----------

## GoraNz

ok piu o meno ho capito e mi ha aiutato molto questa spiegazione ma ho due dubbi: sulla guida che ho seguito ufficiale del sito gentoo.org dice che il - davanti alle flag per USE si usa per toglierle o meglio disabilitarle, ma xke x usare kde per esempio tu mi hai scritto la riga dell'USE con -kde? e poi un'altra cosa: se lascio il profilo desktop x esempio e non scrivo nulla nel make.conf per l'uSE e non tocco nemmeno il file package.use, alla fine dell'installazione cosa mi ritrovo? posso avere un sistema configurato con kde senza mettere troppo mano nella configurazione a pacchetti o a flag di USE? perchè vorrei prendere un pò di confidenza con gentoo prima di incominciare a mettere mano alle configurazioni dettagliate e prima di spulciare ogni flag e ogni possibile sfaccettatura di gentoo, così cercavo un sistema di default che con pochi comandi mi avrebbe fornito un sistema con kde funzionante al quale avrei poi aggiunto il conf su citato e avrei incominciato a customizzare magari il sistema. ma solo dopo averlo installato almeno una volta xD ti ringrazio comunque per la risposta un'ultima cosa per il kernel: sempre su questo topic mi hanno suggerito che per quel conf su postato devo mettere il kernel 2.6.24 mi sembra, e di sceglierlo con l'eselect ma questa operazione di scelta la devoi fare quando arrivo a scegliere il kernel da installare giusto? grazie anticipatamente ciao

----------

## djinnZ

primo appunto la lingua italiana, è una delle regole del fourm ed in genere non rispondo ai messaggi pieni di xkè e simili.

Esempio: con le use gtk cups e samba abilitate il gcc vuole che il gtk sia già installato, il gtk per esser compilato ha bisogno ovviamente del gcc il ghostscript vuole cups che a sua volta vuole che samba sia già installato ma samba vuole a sua volta che cups sia già installato, emerge si incasina e ti riporta un errore di dipendenze circolari (ad esempio se dai emerge -1 ghostscript-esp con il solo stage3 presente).

A questo punto o disabiliti le use che ti creano problemi e le abiliti una alla volta o installi i singoli pacchetti con USE="-vattelappesca" emerge -1 pacchetto; questo metodo ti salva da un paio di compilazioni in più ma va bene per chi ha confidenza con le dipendenze (e qui è solo questione di averci sbattuto il naso, più che altro)

Quindi per evitare problemi prima installi le dipendenze principali senza alcuna use poi aggiorni il sistema e ricompili quello che va ricompilato.

La sequenza emerge -e world ; emerge kde-meta dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi (a parte il fatto che con le use di default del profilo desktop emerge ti tirerai dietro mezzo gnome quindi al make.conf ci devi metter mano in ogni caso) ma la via che ti ho indicato ha la certezza di funzionare.

Il kernel ti conviene installarlo quanto prima poichè alcuni pacchetti (tutti quelli che generano moduli kernel ed iptables/ppp) verificano la sua configurazione. Per far prima puoi anche pensare di installarlo con 

```
USE="symlink"emerge quelcheè-sources genkernel module-rebuild
```

 ; genkernel kernel, poi con calma te lo andrai a rifinire con 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all ; module-rebuild rebuild 
```

prima di riavviare.

Ultima cosa: emerge pacchetto installa il pacchetto in world, emerge -1 ricompila il pacchetto senza metterlo in world ed emerge -n lo aggiunge a world senza ricompilarlo se c'è. Fai attenzione perchè avere delle librerie di base in world può essere fonte di rogne future (insomma cerca di metterci il meno possibile).

Per esempio con USE="kde cups samba gtk" se hai in world kde-meta questo a sua volta si tirerà dietro kdeprint che a sua volta si tirerà dietro cups che a sua volta si tirerà dietro il ghostscript e samba. Quando aggiorni le dipendenze saranno gestite secondo le necessità dell'ultima versione stabile di kdeprint ma se hai samba o cups in world questi ultimi due saranno aggiornati alla loro ultima versione disponibile indipendentemente da quello che richiede kdeprint. Nella migliore delle ipotesi un devel distratto potrebbe non aver aggiornato le dipendenze e ti ritroveresti nel caso che lanciando unma prima volta emerge -NDu world venga aggiornato cups, rilanciandolo appena finito ri venga riaggiornato ad una versione inferiore, rilanciandolo ancora ti viene di nuovo aggiornato alla versione superiore e così via all'infinito (per fare un esempio) ma potresti anche trovarti nel caso che l'ultima versione stabile di cups non è compatibile con l'ultima stabile di kdeprint e poi chiedi sul forum perchè senza nessun motivo apparente la stampa non ti funziona più (sempre per esempio).

Per ripulire il portage dai pacchetti che non sono più necessari puoi agire con emerge --depclean (-p per vedere cosa vuole disinstallarti prima) e revdep-rebuild.

Dai una lettura al manuale di emerge per queste opzioni e per --with-bdeps y (ovvero considera anche quelle dipendenze che non sono necessarie a far girare i pacchetti ma solo a compilarli) e vedrai che in realtà è più difficile da spiegare che da capire.

Importante: gentoo non è debian e non è slackware quindi avere tutto il sistema instabile (ACCEPT_ARCH="~x86") serve solo ad incasinarsi (serve solo ai tester ed ai devel per verificare casini futuri nelle dipendenze, ricompilando sempre tutto non hai problemi di dipendenze dalle altre librerie instabili come sulle distribuzioni binarie), se ti serve un singolo pacchetto instabile ti basta abilitare la flag solo per lui ed eventualmente per un paio di dipendenze specifiche in /etc/portage/package.[use|mask|unmask]. So che gira questa leggenda urbana e ti avviso prima (tanto se chiedi aiuto riuscirari solo a beccarti un cazziatone dai moderatori e dagli utenti più scafati).

Spero di averi indirizzato sulla giusta strada per procedere da solo, ma se hai altri dubbi chiedi.

----------

## GoraNz

ti ringrazio veramente mi stai dando una grossa mano e mi scuso "per il brutto italiano" del mio messaggio ma sai sono prpr alla prima installazione quindi quando chiedo mi risulta difficile esprimermi con poche e concise parole. Ho capito veramente qualcosa oggi xD rileggendo il tuo messaggio di ieri pomeriggio farò come fai tu: abiliterò globalmente tutte le flag use e poi disabilito quelle che nn mi servono in package.use così mi trovo meglio, e se non sbaglio per abilitare tutte le use devo scrivere nel make.conf USE="-*" giusto? Un'ultima domanda: ammesso che io installi tutto bene con kde come mi hai detto tu e seguendo la guida, al riavvio posso usare l'emerge per installare dei pacchetti (di cui ho scoperto l'utilità solo dopo l'installazione) oppure no? e posso rimettere mano all'USE tramite il file package.use in qualsiasi momento abilitando o disabilitando qualsiasi funzione o è impossibile? solo queste ultime domande poi provo da solo ti ringrazio sei stato veramente gentile

----------

## djinnZ

USE="-*" serve a disabilitare tutte le use abilitate nel profilo e quelle abilitate automaticamente dall'installazione di alcuni pacchetti. L'uso più comune è per risolvere delle dipendenze circolari o per fare una personalizzazione estrema.

Dopo che hai installato un sistema desktop completo puoi sempre cambiare come vuoi le use con la sequenza emerge --depclean ; rebdep-rebuild ; emerge --with-bdeps y -DNu world ; revdep-rebuild (a parte le dovute eccezioni, per esempio abilitare o disabilitare hardened al momento richiede un downgrade o un upgrade del gcc e se la seconda è una oprazione complessa ed incerta la prima rasenta l'impossibile) la questione è solo il tempo necessario a ricompilare mezzo mondo.

La mia raccomandazione era volta soprattutto ad evitarti di abilitare cose inutili e mettere tutti i pacchetti in world (per inciso è un file di testo in /var/lib/portage, se proprio non ti raccapezzi più puoi sempre editarlo, l'importante è che non ci siano elencati pacchetti non installati).

Una volta che hai installato e configurato kernel, bootloader, sistema base (quanto richiesto dall'emerge system per capirci), eventuali supporti per connerti ad internet ed fstools dei filesystem che intendi usare puoi già riavviare e per compilare il resto con più risorse (ram e cpu) a disposizione.

Tip: abilita la use java6 ti mette al riparo dal download manuale del jdk dal sito della sun ed installa manualmente kde-meta (la dipendenza automatica ti fa installare il kde monolitico) per intero, poi vedi cosa vuoi rimuovere, per esempio io ho kdebase-meta in world ma di multimedia, games (nello specifico solo il majong) e via dicendo ho installato i singoli componenti.

----------

## GoraNz

ho capito allora proverò a fare come fai tu: abilito o disabilito tutte le USE dal make.conf e poi dal package.use abilito o disabilito quello che voglio in modo che inizio ad avere piu dimestichezza anche col sistema e so quello che metto e non metto, l'unica cosa è che non riesco a trovare questo file package.use: ho trovato un package.mask in /usr/portage/profile ma nessuna traccia di questo package.use nemmeno in etc-_-.Comunque sto attento soprattutto a quella use java6 che mi hai detto comunque. ti ringrazio tantissimo ti faccio sapere se riesco ho appena lanciato l'emerge --sync e dopo smanetto sull'use! speriamo bene xD

----------

## GoraNz

faccio in questo modo dato che non riesco a trovare questo file package.use provo così poi mi dici se va bene: a priori abilito il java6 come mi hai detto tu e poi tramite il file use.desc mi segno tutte le use che mi servono e le aggiungo una per una al file make.conf disabilitando tutte quelle che non mi servono. è un pò lungo come procedimento ma dici che può andare bene?

----------

## djinnZ

/etc/portage/package.use , /etc/portage/package.keywords etc. non li troverai, li devi creare, sono dei normali file di testo. Per evitare di fare pasticci installa ufed o profuse oppure installa euses e gentoolkit (che comprende revdep-rebuild che è indispensabile ed euse).

euse -E gtk abilita globalmente il gtk , euse -D gtk lo disabilita, euses gtk ti porta direttamente la spiegazione di cosa vuol dire la use gtk.

----------

## GoraNz

e al loro interno per esempio per abilitare il java6 che cosa devo scrivere? mi sto rompendo le palle io per te guarda.. scusa se ti sto tartassando-_-

----------

## GoraNz

ah ecco cosa dovevo fare e quando ho abilitato e disabilitato le use che voglio sto apposto ti ringrazio. comunque uso questi tool e me la gestisco io ti ringrazio vado a provare

----------

## djinnZ

java6 è una use globale quindi va in make.conf . Mettiamo che hai in make.conf o nel profilo gtk settata globalmente e la vuoi disabilitare solo per il gcc:

echo "sys-devel/gcc -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use ovvero nel file basta che c'è una riga con la categoria "/" il nome del pacchetto, uno spazio e le use che vuoi abilitare o che vuoi disabilitare precedute dal segno - è facile.

Leggi bene la documentazione ufficiale italiana è tutto spiegato chiaramente per quanto attiene ai problemi "operativi".

edit: se non vuoi aggiungere un altro messaggio per rispondere continua sotto il testo originale aggiungendo un edit o qualcosa di simile, non cambiare il testo del messaggio.

In ogni caso non è un problema, mi distrae dai miei guai (ricompilare tutto il sistema e riscrivere tutti i file di configurazione ex novo).

----------

## GoraNz

ti ringrazio veramente di tutto sei un grande. ora sto usando profuse per abilitare e disabilitare le use che mi servono e sto piano piano capendo meglio quello che dici in merito a globali e locali anche leggendo la documentazione italiana. se riesco a mettere tutto apposto e ad installare gentoo e se abiti vicino le mie parti ti offro una cena xD di dove sei tu?

EDIT: ecco fatto ho scelto le use che mi servono ora ho visto però che il kernel che è di default per la 2008.0 è il 2.6.25-r5 e il conf che ho trovato io per il mio ibm r61 è per un 2.6.24-r3 e l'eselect che mi avevate consigliato nn mi trova il comando. non ho ancora fatto l'emerge kernel-sources, l'eselect lo devo lanciare dopo aver fatto emerge kernel-sources?

----------

## djinnZ

```
USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

e non ti serve neppure eselect. Per riciclare una conf di un kernel precedente ti basta copiare il .config e lanciare make oldconfig (le opzioni deprecate vengono scartate in automatico e per quelle nuove ti viene chiesta conferma, oppure se usi genkernel lanci make mrproper in /usr/src/linux copi il .config e lo avvi con --noclean (ed aventualmente --menuconfig per rivedere meglio cosa hai combinato).

Quanto al di dove sono... è scritto chiaramente (si fa per dire) nelle mie signature ovvero a circa 80 km dalla bocca principale di un vulcano quiescente che circa 2000 anni fa ha pensato di fare l'ultimo vero disatro, per il quale è giustamente famoso in tutto il pianeta. Mi pare una informazione sufficiente. (altrimenti potrei dire che ero in classe con la nipote di una nota pornostar ma se faccio il nome è troppo facile)  :Twisted Evil:  Piuttosto completa tu le informazioni sul tuo profilo o presentati nell'apposito thread sul nickname od in quello sui nomi dei computer nella propria rete.

----------

## GoraNz

ah ok quindi posso anche mettere questo kernel 2.6.25-r7 e metterci lo stesso il config come hai detto tu. Ma il config lo devo mettere subito o posso aspettare a metterlo dopo il riavvio? perchè così mi regolo. a me avevano detto, sempre su questo topic, che dovevo cercare di creare una configurazione del kernel con genkernel che mi permetteva di far partire la macchina e poi usavo il config è così? ti ringrazio veramente di tutto se ho intuito bene anzi sono proprio sicuro che questo vulcano è il vesuvio quindi non siamo molto lontani. io sono di latina comunque provvederò a breve ad aggiornare il mio profilo e a presentarmi, e spero di farlo dalla mia gentoo xD ti ringrazio

EDIT: un'altro consiglio vorrei ricevere se puoi: se ho capito bene questa configurazione del kernel è una configurazione che ottimizza e adatta il piu possibile il kernel al mio portatile, però volevo sapere se è meglio a questo punto compilare il kernel manualmente (con un'apposita guida per questo portatile che indica le principali e indispensabili funzioni da attivare nel kernel per questo portatile) oppure provare a usare genkernel e dopo "il reboot" di fine installazione mettere il config e magari ricompilarlo li manualmente? non so se va bene usare prima genkernel e poi ricompilare a mano, potresti darmi un consiglio? ti ringrazio anticipatamente

EDIT: ho risolto per il kernel ho seguito quella guida e poi successivamente al riavvio provo a metterci quel config. comunque installando syslog-ng sono incappato in un'errore di dipendenze circolari e l'emerge mi consiglia di disabilitare quelle che "rompono" ma come faccio a vedere quali sono in conflitto?

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm, output? io di solito in caso di dipendenze circolari, se non ho voglia di sbatterci troppo la testa vado di USE="-*" emerge quellochemiserve, poi una volta installato vado a rivedere se ci sono ancora. le dipendenze circolari sono una rogna.

al massimo prova con un USE="-X -gtk -gtk2 -gnome" o qualcosa del genere, di solito sono quelle che rompono.

----------

## GoraNz

grazie ma ho risolto non installando quel demone xD l'installazione comunque è andata a buon fine ora magari è un pò tardi per smanettarci ma domani farò un pò di conti con l'ottimizzazione e allora prenderò qua e la i vostri consigli vi ringrazio di tutto ragazzi siete mitici!!! un ringraziamento particolare va al djinnZ che mi ha sorbito per tutta la mia installazione  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ic3M4n è una scimmia (dal logo di gnome) quindi ti ha indicato le possibili cause di dipendenze circolari che affliggono gli gnomi. Le lucertole (dal logo di kde) hanno il medesimo problema con X, gtk, odbc ed ovviamente qt* e kde (che sono le librerie che contraddistinguono la loro forma di masochismo) quindi nel tuo caso la riga giusta è "-X -gtk -qt3 -qt3 -qt3support -kde -odbc".

Ovviamente compilare con USE="-*" le dipendenze in conflitto risolve sempre i problemi, alla fine va a finire che perdi una giornata a ricompilare più volte i massimi mattoni (xulrunner/firefox, qt, gtk, glib e wxgtk sono tra i pacchetti più corposi e guarda caso sono sempre loro a dare fastidio).

Onestamente tra il configurare il kernel a puntino per il primo riavvio o fermarsi al solo supporto per nic e controller... non ho idea di quale possa essere la soluzione migliore, alla fine il risultato è identico. Tanto se un pacchetto ha bisogno che sia attivata o disattivata qualche opzione specifica te lo dice nel messaggio d'errore in genere.

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm, logicamente -qt3 -qt4 e simili sono già in make.conf di default  :Wink: 

----------

## GoraNz

we ragazzi ho installato tutto per bene e updatato anche il portage con i vari emerge -e system, emerge -e world ecc e va tutto ok solo che ho un problemino con la scheda wireless: ho una guida per avviarla e precisamente mi dice di avviare questi comandi: 

```
echo net-wireless/iwlwifi >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/my.keywords

echo net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/my.keywords

echo net-wireless/iwlwifi ipw3945 >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge iwlwifi wpa_supplicant

```

però non riesco proprio a capire una cosa: i file package.unmask, la cartella package keywords, e il file my.keywords non esistono! djinnZ mi aveva detto che per esempio il package.use era un file che dovevo creare io e che non esisteva, anche gli altri che ho nominato sono file da creare? perchè non li trovo da nessuna parte e se emergo il wilwifi mi dice di "maskare" tramite il file package.mask che sta da ttta un'altra parte. cosa faccio?

EDIT: altra cosa per installare kde mi basta fare emerge kde e configurare l'xorg e sto apposto o devo mettere anche il kde-meta come mi consigliava djinnZ? e mentre installo mi dice sempre che ci sono piu di 18 file config in /etc che necessitano di update. ho cercato su internet ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte e nemmeno il man mi ha aiutato molto, cosa posso fare? vi ringrazio anticipatamente ragazzi

----------

## djinnZ

se hai installato correttamente il portage ti è stata creata solo la cartella /etc/portage i vari file package.qualcosa (o le cartelle) li devi creare tutti manualmente. Il package.mask di cui si parla negli howto è sempre un file da creare in /etc/portage quello che dici tu fa parte del profilo e potresti anche modificarlo ma verrebbe riscritto al prossimo emerge --sync.

kde.meta è il kde suddiviso in singoli sottopacchetti kde e basta è il kde monolitico. Per esempio kdegames comprende il solitario, il burger king (me lo ricordo perchè è stato il primo videogame omaggio della prima console che abbiamo avuto a casa, roba pre-C64, mamma quanto sono vecchio) il mahjonng e non ricordo quali altri. Se installi kdegames te li becchi tutti e per aggiornarne uno devi ricompilare il pacchetto completo, se installi kdegames-meta emerge non fa altro che procedere all'installazione dei singoli giochi. Il rovescio della medaglia è che emerge esegue tante volte quanti sono i sottopacchetti l'automake e ci mette molto più tempo ad installare tutto. Però se per esempio non vuoi ritrovarti kdebluetooth ed il manager per le connessioni installato a forza insieme a kdenetwork devi per forza usare kde-meta.

Sarebbe bello poter mescolare le due alternative (per esempio installare kdebase "normale" e non meta ed usare i meta per i rimanenti pacchetti ma i devel, bontà loro, hanno deciso di no per una serie di problemi nel gestire le dipendenze incrociate) ma non si può.

Il futuro kde4 dovrebbe vedere la sua versione meta chissà quando ma il primo problema è quando diventerà stabile.

Quindi ti consiglio di lanciare emerge kde-meta configurare xorg e poi vedere cosa vuoi togliere perchè ti da fastidio.

@Ic3M4n vedi che se togli solo il -qt4 (per esempio per installare k3b) non disabiliti qt3compat automatica che si porterà dietro le qt3 che a loro volta hanno il problema della dipendenza circolare con odbc (basta che libodbc sia installata, use o non use) e senza il -arts -kde ti becchi mezzo kde in compilazione (le stesse identiche bestemmie ci sono dall'altra parte se abiliti mono senza -gnome -esd e non ricordo quali altre esplicite in make .conf)

----------

## GoraNz

okok comunque ho appena fatto l'emerge xorg-x11 e mi si è bloccato al penultimo pacchetto dicendo una cosa tipo:

```
 x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 ebuild.sh, line 49: called pkg_setup; xorg-ecc ecc.ebuild, line 342: called die. the specific snippet of code: use nptl && die "$[diemsg]"

the die message: you must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting
```

non so dove mettere mano sapete aiutarmi?

----------

## djinnZ

Avrai compilato mesa con use nptl ed nptlonly (verifica che le abbia scritte bene) e xorg senza o viceversa. Con emerge -pv mesa vedi quali use sono state usate per mesa. DOvrebbe bastarti un emerge -Ndu world per rimettere a posto od un emerge -1N mesa

----------

## GoraNz

grazie ho risolto! cè ma sei un grande hai la mappa delle dipendenze possibili in testa è da nn crederci xD cmq che mi dici dei conf che mi dice sempre ad ogni installazione che sono da aggiornare? mi dice di vedere il man del portage ma li sopra non ho trovato nulla in merito all'aggiornamento dei file .conf di /etc o anche dei file .conf in generale. so che si deve usare l'emerge ma non so cosa, un -sync aggiorna solo il portage e nn penso tocchi i file di configurazione giusto?

EDIT: e poi non capisco per quale caspio di motivo se metto dei moduli aggiuntivi del kernel non me li riesce a loaddare mai all'avvio. li metto in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernl-version e all'avvio mi dice failed to load e il nome del modulo, e per l'installazione della scheda wifi con il driver iwlwifi nell'installazione che vi dicevo ora mi dice che non è valido il link di /usr/src/linux symlink che è quello del kernel. Ho controllato ma è tutto ok non so cosa sia proprio-_- mi affido alla vostra clemenza ragazzi

----------

## djinnZ

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> hai la mappa delle dipendenze possibili in testa è da nn crederci

 ho appena finito di ricompilare il sistema mio (per averlo cancellato, che siano sempre maledetti tutti i bastardi, parassiti sociali molesti e dannosi, di tutti i comitati di standardizzazione ed in particolare i discendenti d'indeterminabile paternità delle espressioni regolari e dei mach di shell, riaccidenti, doppio e triplo accidenti) ovvio che le conosca tutte, ho appena finito le bestemmie mentre scrivo...

Molto graziosamente quando emerge installa dei file in /etc ed altre directory (gestite dalla variabile CONF_PROTECT in make.conf, da non toccare se non sai esattamente quel che fai) invece di sovrascriverli ne crea una copia come file nascosto di modo che tu possa pensare di armonizzare le eventuali nuove voci dei file di configurazione con le tue scelte di personalizzazione.

I comandi sono etc-update o dispach-conf (il secondo è più recente ed ha qualche funzione in più) oppure puoi installare cfg-update o conf-update che sono meno essenziali. Allo stato attuale non dovresti ancora aver personalizzato nulla quindi puoi permetterti di sovrascrivere brutalmente tutti i file di configurazione, in futuro devi fare molta attenzione, in particolare se tocchi pam o inittab.

Per il kernel hai usato genkernel o il metodo manuale?

----------

## GoraNz

ah okok ho capito appena risolvo quest'altro problemino vedo un pò di aggiornarli. emergendo il kde-meta ecco l'errore: 

```
ebuild.sh, line   49: called src_compile

environment, line 4221 : called kde-meta_src_compile

environment, line 2890: called kde_src_compile

environment, line 3055: called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

environment, line 3175: called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

the specific snippet of code

                              emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

the die message:

           died running emake, kde_src_compile:make
```

prima mi aveva dato un'errore del ghost script dicendomi di riemergerlo con USE="X" ma ora non so prpr cosa fare-_- ti ringrazio cmq come sempre per la disponibilità

P.S.: comunque alla fine ho usato la configurazione manuale per il kernel perchè volevo un pò imparare a compilarlo da solo  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Punto primo: hai installato X cups samba ghostscript e gtk? se si lancia un emerge -NDuv world e metti a posto le dipendenze ricompilandoli con le use di cui hanno bisogno.

A questo punto e dopo aver aggiornato i file di configurazione lanci emerge kde-meta e dovrebbe funzionare tutto. Da quello che hai riportato non si capisce quale è il pacchetto che non ti è riuscito di compilare (è un paio di righe più sotto) e tantomeno l'errore (è qualche riga più sopra), diciamo che ti è riuscito di riportare la parte più inutile del messaggio di errore  :Laughing: , sei scusato solo perchè sei alla prima installazione.

----------

## GoraNz

oddio scusami pensavo di aver riportato la parte piu importante   :Sad:  che culo comunque che ho eh proprio quello che non serviva xD cmq adesso ho appena lanciato l'emerge -NDuv world e sta mettendo tutto apposto ti ringrazio. ma il cups e il gtk sono compresi nell'installazione del system e del world o no? perchè il cups credo sia gia stato installato ma il gtk non credo ammeno che non sia contenuto nel pacchetto x11 o nel kde.

----------

## djinnZ

Se rileggi quello che ho scritto ti ho detto chiaramente che, con le impostazioni predefinite del profilo desktop (ovvero USE="X gtk gnome esd kde arts samba qt3support ...") cups implica l'installazione di samba(per via della use flag samba) e di ghostscript (che gli serve per forza) che a sua volta implica l'installazione del gtk (per la use omonima) e di xorg (per la use X) mentre xorg implica l'installazione di cups.

Quindi volendo usare kde la cosa più semplice da fare dopo aver solo estratto lo stage3, impostato le cflag e le opzioni base (tra cui aggiungere -gnome e -esd in make.conf sys-devel/gcc -gtk -fortran -jce" in /etc/portage/package.profile, modificato opportunamente locales.gen etc), è lanciare direttamente la sequenza

```
emerge --sync ; emerge -e system

emerge -FDNu cups kde-meta samba ghostscript-esp ufed profuse euses gentoolkit ...

USE="-*" emerge -1 ghostscript-esp ufed/profuse euses unixODBC 

USE="-cups -kde -samba -X -odbc" emerge -1 xorg-server cups samba gentoo-sources syslog-ng logrotate vixie-cron  xfstools  

emerge --with-bdeps y -DNu world ; genkernel --menuconfig

emerge -DNu kde-meta iptables gentoolkit genkernel module-rebuild ; revdep-rebuild -X 
```

ed andarsene a dormire. A meno che non hai usato cflags problematiche o l'hardening al 99% il giorno seguente dovresti avere a tue disposizione un sistema base su cui ti basta rifinire il kernel ed installare il bootloader per partire. Almeno questo è quello che ho fatto (più o meno, diverso profilo e diversi pacchetti, per esempio solo kdebase-meta e kdemultimedia-meta, il resto lo ho messo per singoli pacchetti) qualche giorno fa.

Quanto al kernel, se opportunamente configurato, genkernel fa solo quello che gli dici di fare e fondamentalmente ti scampa dal lavoro meccanico del copiare l'immagine, lanciare il depmod, etc.

Personalmente trovo più utile concentrarmi sulla configurazione del kernel che sul ripetere sempre gli stessi comandi quindi mi basta lanciare genekernel kernel ; module-rebuild rebuild ; lilo (se hai grub installa l'immagine in automatico) e giocare con le opzioni del menu di configurazione del kernel che mi spunta fuori. Il consiglio di usarlo te lo do ma quanto al come usarlo e come configurarlo è una tua scelta e mi pare che il file di configurazione sia abbondantemente commentato e chiaro

----------

## GoraNz

mi servirà sicuramente per la prossima installazione per fare una cosa breve e funzionale ma visto che comunque questi pacchetti mi servono mi toccherà emergerli uno per volta ma non c'è problema non dico che amo quando mi scrive "emerging packet 1 of 280" però diciamo che per una persona che dopo mille tentativi su altri pc vede per la prima volta installato sul SUO pc gentoo, questi messaggi hanno il loro fascino  :Laughing: 

quanto al kde-meta ho fatto come dicevi tu aggiornato i file etc, lanciato l'emerge -NDuv world e poi resumato il kde-meta ma mi da piu o meno lo stesso errore con un'altro pacchetto. te lo rincollo tutto così nn mi sbaglio:

```
Please attach the following file when seeking support:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.9/work/kopete.3.5.9/config.log

ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.9 failed.

call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49: called src_compile 

environment, line 4234: called kde_src_compile 

environment, line 3052: called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

environment, line 3172: called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf' 

environment, line 3159: called econf 'configure' 'make' '--disable-jingle' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--without-xmms' --without-external-libgadu' '--without-xscreensaver' '--disable-smsgsm' '--disable-testbed' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' --without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

ebuild.sh, line 513: called die

the specific snippet of code:

                                 die "econf failed"

the die message:

econf failed

the ebuild environment file is located at ' /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.9/temp/environment
```

ecco qui tutto l'errore. spero almeno stavolta di aver incollato bene xD ti ringrazio anticipatamente

EDIT: per chi avesse letto l'altro errore che ho riportato poco fa sulle configurazioni errate ho risolto gia  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> te lo rincollo tutto così nn mi sbaglio:
> 
> ```
> Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> 
> ...

  Per niente, ancora qualche riga più sopra, in /var/log/portage ci sono una serie di file che contengono i log delle compilazioni (dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere kde-base:kopete:data-ora.log), prova a copiarti da qualche parte il file ed editarlo, così vedi gli errori completi.

Se stai installando tutto il mattone di kde ed è kde-meta potresti pensare di andare avanti con

```
rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/* ; emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 se su 280 pacchetti di kde-meta completo ne salti anche 50 per via di kopete (ma lo puoi scavalcare tranquillamente) comunque gli altri te li trovi già installati. Se ti capita per kdelibs o konqueror è preoccupante ma per kopete no.

Bada che il comando rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/* è necessario per ripulire la directory temporanea altrimenti rischio di trovarti il disco riempito dai tentativi falliti di compilazione.

Molto a naso credo che sia un problema di use flag, o hai selezionato troppi protocolli o nessuno o avrai mancato di installare qualche sua strana dipendenza.

----------

## GoraNz

credo anch'io che sia per le useflag perchè ne ho settate poche per via del fatto che quando le avevo selezionate tutte quelle che mi servivano mi dava errori di dipendenza circolare ovunque allora ho scelto di usarne poche indispensabili. faccio come mi hai detto tu e vediamo magari lo reistallo in seguito con il make.conf munito di use flag complete. ti ringrazio ora provo e ti faccio sapere

EDIT: ho appena provato ad andare su con il pag durante il messaggio d'errore e risultava che andava installato il kdelibs per continuare l'installazione. ora è installato ho rilanciato l'installazione di kopete per vedere se tutto andava ok e sta installando senza problemi. sembra tutto momentaneamente risolto! speriamo bene grazie di tutto comunque

----------

## GoraNz

we raga ho provato a mettere quella configurazione li che da la guida che ho seguito ma non mi è stata per nulla utile e la vorrei togliere. ho fatto il make oldconfig con la vecchia configurazione (che ho salvato prima di fare il cambio) ma credo mi abbia lasciato dei settaggi del .config della guida e volevo rimettero proprio pari pari il mio vecchio config. ho fatto make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux e sono andato in basso dove dice load an alternative config file, ho settato il mio .config di backup e ho rifatto il make && make modules_install. credo che abbia raggiunto il mio obbiettivo a giudicare dalla lista dei moduli installati, ma volevo chiedere conferma a voi, ho fatto bene?

EDIT: ho un problema con kde. quando lo starto da root tutto ok ma se provo a farlo da user mi dice questo:

```
xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): cannot register with consolekit: org.freedesktop.ckconnector.error: unable to open session: failed to connect socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory

/home/gion/.xinitrc: line1: exec: startkde: not found
```

la configurazione dello xinitrc è uguale a quella di root ma non vuole proprio partire è possibile che non ha le autorizzazioni giuste?

----------

## djinnZ

non devi modificare l'xinitrc, devi solo editare /etc/rc.conf o /etc/conf.d/rc ed impostare l'apposita variabile a "kde-3.5"

----------

## GoraNz

ho provato come dici tu ma continua a funzionarmi solo da root da user mi da degli errori strani te li riporterei qui se riusissi a trovare il log di quella sessione di x-_- cosa potrei fare intanto?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

... come da manuale

----------

## GoraNz

ho seguito il manuale ma non mi starta la sessione da user. da root tutto ok scrivo da li tralaltro, ma da user mi si blocca mi da alcuni errori e non riesco a trovare il log della sessione..

----------

## djinnZ

Come da manuale (ufficiale of course) hai aggiunto l'utente normale ai gruppi plugdev audio etc? I log di X dovrebbero essere in /var/log adesso.

----------

## GoraNz

sisi ho aggiunto l'user a tutti quei gruppi che servono per l'uso quotidiano ed ecco l'errore:

```
xinit:no such file or directory (errno2): cannot register with consolekit: org.freedesktop.Ckconnector.error: unable to open session: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory

/home/gion/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found

waiting for x server to shut down synaptics deviceoff called

.freefontpath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

ho provato a deletare e riaddare l'use con nuovi gruppi ma niente stessa storia-_-

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> sisi ho aggiunto l'user a tutti quei gruppi che servono per l'uso quotidiano ed ecco l'errore:
> 
> ```
> xinit:no such file or directory (errno2): cannot register with consolekit: org.freedesktop.Ckconnector.error: unable to open session: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

spero di avere capito male ... cosa centra la "use" con i gruppi? ... mica avrai messo i gruppi di cui vuoi che l'utente faccia parte nelle use ...

[edito]

come non detto ... evidentemente "l'use" è "lo user"

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> unable to open session: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory

 

mi sembra abbastanza esplicativo come messaggio di errore.

hai DBUS/Hal installato, settato correttamente ed avviato?

----------

## GoraNz

ho provato a ricompilare il dbus e ora quell'errore è sparito ma me ne da un'altro

```
 xinit:no such file or directory (errno2): cannot register with consolekit: the name org.freedesktop.consolekit was not provided by any .service files.

/home/gion/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found

```

ne risolvo uno e se ne presenta un'altro-_-

----------

## Kind_of_blue

```
[I] sys-auth/consolekit

     Available versions:  0.2.1 0.2.3 ~0.2.10 {debug pam}

     Installed versions:  0.2.3(11:13:25 27/06/2008)(pam -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

     Description:         Framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions and seats.

```

----------

## GoraNz

ho ricompilato anche il consolekit e ora non mi da piu nessun errore tranne quello dello xinitrc

```
/home/gion/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found 
```

 ho messo come da guida l'exec startkde ma mi da quest'errore dalla prima volta che ho provato a startare x..è possibile che la sintassi sia sbagliata? io ho messo la stessa riga nello xinitrc della home root e va tutto ok solo con l'user mi da problemi..

----------

## !equilibrium

```
qfile startkde

kde-base/kdebase-startkde (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde)

```

verifica che esista il binario startkde, se non ce l'hai, reinstalla i pacchetti che ti mancano (ma a questo punto c'è qualcosa che non va nella tua installazione perchè è molto sospetta come situazione)

----------

## Kind_of_blue

fai copia/incolla del comando che ti ho scritto l'altro giorno (e che comunque c'è nel manuale) ... e sarai sicuro che la sintassi è giusta

----------

## GoraNz

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
> qfile startkde
> 
> kde-base/kdebase-startkde (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde)
> ...

 

equilibrium ho cercato il binario ed effettivamente esiste in /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde..ma la cosa che non riesco a capire e come è possibile che da utente root il kde parte senza nessunissimo problema (tanto che ora vi scrivo da li) e invece con questo utente user non riesco proprio ad avviare la sessione X..non so proprio piu cosa fare-_-

 *Quote:*   

> fai copia/incolla del comando che ti ho scritto l'altro giorno (e che comunque c'è nel manuale) ... e sarai sicuro che la sintassi è giusta

 

kind_of_blue ho fatto copia/incolla dal manuale..da root funziona e da user no..è un grande dilemma..

----------

## Kind_of_blue

allora prova a dirci in quali gruppi è il tuo utente

----------

## GoraNz

l'ho addato in: audio, cdrom, usb, plugdev, video, wheel

----------

## Kind_of_blue

il mio::

```
francesco@golem64 ~ $ groups

tty disk wheel mail news console audio cdrom dialout video games mysql cdrw apache usb users portage plugdev

```

----------

## GoraNz

io ho seguito la guida ufficiale di gentoo 2008 e ho scelto i gruppi in base a questi elencati: *Quote:*   

> I gruppi a cui l'utente appartiene definiscono le attività che l'utente è autorizzato a effettuare. La seguente tabella elenca una serie dei più comuni gruppi:
> 
> Gruppo 	Descrizione
> 
> audio 	abilita l'accesso ai dispositivi audio
> ...

 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

maaa ... tipo che al gruppo "users" non lo hai aggiunto?

----------

## GoraNz

sisi è aggiunto anche a quello

----------

## GoraNz

ragazzi non c'è nessuno che può indirizzarmi nel fare qualcosa? sono disperato-__-

P.S.: qualcuno sa se posso fare qualcosa per risolvere quest'errore nell'emerge del pacchetto tp_smapi? 

```
echo '/* Intentionally empty. You have proper DMI OEM Strings. */' > dmi_ec_oem_string.h

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/tp_smapi-0.31/work/tp_smapi-0.31 O=/usr/src/linux modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/tp_smapi-0.31/work/tp_smapi-0.31/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/tp_smapi-0.31/work/tp_smapi-0.31] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

 grazie di tutto comunque siete i migliori

----------

## GoraNz

ragazzi per la storia dell'user ho risolto è tutto ok ora funziona tutto alla perfezione: è stato un'errore mio..bastava fare il login da user appena si accede al sistema e tutto parte mentre io accedevo all'user con un "su nomeuser" dopo aver gia fatto il login da root e mi dava quegli errori. mi scuso per l'insistenza con il moderatore e ringrazio tutti per l'aiutoLast edited by GoraNz on Wed Aug 20, 2008 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GoraNz

chiudo qui questo topic. vi ringrazio tutti per l'auito che mi avete dato e ora spero di ricambiare per quello che posso ciao a tutti

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> chiudo qui questo topic. vi ringrazio tutti per l'auito che mi avete dato e ora spero di ricambiare per quello che posso ciao a tutti

 

se possibile condividi con il resto della community la soluzione al tuo problema, così che in futuro possa essere di aiuto anche ad altre persone, grazie.

p.s.: per piacere segui la netiquette del forum ed evita di aggiungere nuovi post al tuo thread se nessuno ha risposto, è sufficiente che clicchi sul pulsante "modifica" se vuoi aggiungere un tuo intervento.

----------

